# Scooby, Jack Russell Terrier, DOB 11.06.10  Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby, Jack Russell Terrier X Corgie, DOB 11.06.10  Dormansland, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Scooby is a terrier who needs a confident childless couple or person to guide him through his nerves. A quiet life in a low dog density area for him to develop confidence and not to feel over whelmed. A non-confrontational approach with enticement, distraction and lots of positive praise. Scooby can have a paddy which can be sensed through his body language, is soon over and just needs care to help him avoid and settle after. Only pet status. Not for Children. Noise Sensitive; upset by metal friction noise e.g. traffic.

Video: Scooby in the early morning sun
 Video: Scooby Walkies
 Video: Scooby Paddling
 Video: Now where did I leave my Kong?
 Video: And the little one rolls over

*His Story: *Scooby grew up with a young child with special needs: Scooby found him unpredictable and started to protect his space. He is a sensitive lad who needs confident, supportive owners. Neutered, chipped and vax'd. Fostered as a separated dog by terrier family near Lingfield, Surrey.

*Advert:* Scooby is special ... he bounces between concern and play. Scooby needs a gentle confident approach so he can develop further coping skills, his 'edginess' needs to be massaged away and his confidence developed as he builds trust.

Scooby is a 3 years old black and white Jack Russell cross possibly Corgi. Scooby has an over shot upper jaw which adds charm. He has a hop and a skip; appreciates lots of fun in his life to keep him laughing. Scooby is extremely affectionate and although he needs respect when his nerves come into play, he can be easily be chivvied out into happier times and more interesting tasks.

Please visit Scoobys thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue :: Scooby JRTx Corgie DOB 11.06.10 Dormansland foster to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.






If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire as a first step: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5 so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100 dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £175 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Please get in touch if you could help him.

If you are interested in re-homing Scooby please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone foster, even?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Poor Scoobs


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Scooby time!

















Scooby is patiently waiting for a home to come along - could it be you?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

How cute is he?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Scooby ...



Waiting for his forever home - where are you?!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Video: Scooby in the early morning sun

Truly lovely video of Scooby. Shows he has come such a long way she he arrived in rescue - is he is looking so relaxed and happy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some memories of sunnier days...
 

Video: Now where did I leave my Kong?

 Video: And the little one rolls over

Scooby is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby in the stream, he loves the water ...



And even better when he gets a fuss from his foster mum...



Makes him happy ...



Scooby is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby's ad has been revamped by Lynne as he has come a long way since he arrived in rescue. So if you are looking for a cheeky terrier please check out his new ad at the start of this thread.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scooby is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Scooby a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------

